# Meet Hanna our little Jack Russell



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

As the title say, and for no reason only that I think she is a cutie and we have had her for about ten or eleven years and I got a digital camera and took this a few days ago.

She is about 13 or 14, we don't know for sure as she was a rescue.

Ca


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Bless her  she looks a little sweetie!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

What a cutie - looks snug as a bug.
We met a 7 week old Jack Russell puppy yesterday who could stand on my oustrestched hand - and yet it still wanted to 'have a go' at Pushka - fantastic characters.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Aaaww Bless , Hanna is a sweetie  

Luv her fold up bed :lol: 


Chris


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I wonder how Hanna would get on with our Bobby, he does cute as well!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

wooly said:


> Hi, I wonder how Hanna would get on with our Bobby, he does cute as well!


Hanna gets on with all dogs, she hasn't an ounce of Jack Russell sharpness in her. She is every bit as nice as she looks. She often lies on her bed instead of in it, especially if she is very warm.
Your Bobby is cute too, not as cute as Hanna of course but . . . . . .

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Lottie and Hanna get on well (just prefer to sleep back to back


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

These were our two mutts sadly gone to the other side, They loved their grub.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Lottie and Hanna get on well (just prefer to sleep back to back


Aw Frank, it was nice to see that pic again, didn't they have a really good time together. Hanna is her own little Dog Whisperer isn't she?

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I adore Jack Russels they are so Lively
She is a lovely old lady isnt she but they act like puppies all their lives. :lol:

My little sasha lived to 16 with a very bad heart and yet she jumped and raced around the place.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dare we mention that our intro to Hanna included fox poo


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

*jack russells*

How about Molly of the Glen ?


----------



## 118419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hanna is lovely Ca, just like you!!!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Can i add a cutie pie , Lola,14 years young


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

damondunc said:


> Can i add a cutie pie , Lola,14 years young


So cute :lol: a lovely old lady.
Is really 7 Years to our 1 as that makes Lola 98 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

QwizMissCarol said:


> Hanna is lovely Ca, *just like you!!!*


I never noticed you wearing _eau de fox poo_ Ca :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Dare we mention that our intro to Hanna included fox poo


And indeed Frank it's still what she likes to dab behind her ears!! Whereas White Musk is my preferred aroma!

Ca


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Awwwww......... they are all just lovely :lol: 

Sue


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a bump for Hanna,
I'm sitting here crying cos I know that her time might be running out. But maybe all will settle down again.

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Ca it is that terrible time Im so so sorry.
I know how you have been putting it off but they also get distressed when they wee the bed and cant control anything.

:BIG: a big hug from us all


----------

